# Best Vmax Result!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Attended another Vmax yesterday & achieved my best result to date, that being 181MPH through the timing barrier.

What with the cold weather, new Sports Cats & Downpipe they all helped me get through into the 180's.

Is was yet another awesome event with so many exotic cars, petrolhead owners/drivers & the organisation was second to none.

Also had scoTTy attend this time, but i'll let him post his comments about the event.

Most of the maximum speeds are in now & can be seen at the link below which is still being added to:

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... &f=133&h=0

I'm so pleased with my results & the most enjoyable run for me was head to head from a standing start (bottom of the main runway) with a DMS Modified new model V10 M5 owned by DMS's owner Rob. The run was a dead heat with us both posting 178MPH through the timing beams.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Congrats on breaking the 180 Paul  8)

What do you reckon the top would be given a bit more space - 200+ ?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Congrats on breaking the 180 Paul  8)
> 
> What do you reckon the top would be given a bit more space - 200+ ?


I'm confident it would just exceed 200MPH, probably about 201-205.

Looking at the machinery i beat or matched, their are some mfctr quoted 200MPH+ motors their.

Me thinks i'd need a few more miles of open road to crack 200 though.

The very strange thing is that the M5 head to head was from the very bottom of the main Brunters runway & we both managed 178MPH & yet coming onto that same straight at about 85MPH from a not too tight 180degree bend i could still only manage 181MPH.

Wish i was better at physics, but it kinda defies logic really.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Congrats Paul thats bloody fast did you have passengers on that run...

Oh and this must of been insane


> 162 Madmile - Seat Ibiza modified


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Congrats Paul thats bloody fast did you have passengers on that run...
> 
> Oh and this must of been insane
> 
> ...


No passengers on the 181MPH run, would not have managed it wiht any extra weight. Took many people out & the runs varied from 175 - 179MPH (the 175 was with a car full).

The modified Seat was putting out about 340BHP IIRC, so was expected to exceed 160MPH


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've just been catching up with some of the old Fifth Gears and saw the latest attempt to crack 200MPH in the Lotus Esprit.

Was just great to watch the bloke turn up in his Sierra Cosworth and do it with no racing suit, no helmet and no racing harness while Tiff was fully kitted out.

Despite him spending something like 40k modifying the car, you'd think he'd do something about the outside - it looked awful.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Well done W7 PMC - good result 

It must have been incredibly satisfying to cruise past the porkers and Ferraris in utter luxury!

BTW, do you know Deristrictor in the 993TT (190mph)? - his writing style always has me in stitches on PH and I wondered what he was like in person.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> Well done W7 PMC - good result
> 
> It must have been incredibly satisfying to cruise past the porkers and Ferraris in utter luxury!
> 
> BTW, do you know Deristrictor in the 993TT (190mph)? - his writing style always has me in stitches on PH and I wondered what he was like in person.


I don't know him all that well, but have spoken to him a few times at Vmax's. He is not as you'd expect. Really great guy, with a curious but highly entertaining writing style. I will ask him next time what his line of work is.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I've just been catching up with some of the old Fifth Gears and saw the latest attempt to crack 200MPH in the Lotus Esprit.
> 
> Was just great to watch the bloke turn up in his Sierra Cosworth and do it with no racing suit, no helmet and no racing harness while Tiff was fully kitted out.
> 
> Despite him spending something like 40k modifying the car, you'd think he'd do something about the outside - it looked awful.


In the 5th gear from a few weeks back, when they were 1st trying to crack 200, they turned up at a Vmax, i think Tiff quotes during the feature that they attended with some like minded petrol heads & you can see Craig (Vmax organiser) in the background, setting a few cars off down the runway. Me thinks it was Vmax 7 which i could not attend.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I did look out for a black RS6, but then figured that if you'd been there when the cameras were, you'd have told us.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I did look out for a black RS6, but then figured that if you'd been there when the cameras were, you'd have told us.


I'd have been stood behind Tiff doing bunny ears or flipping him the bird :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Great results Paul (and ScoTTy  ) - great to see you so high on the list.

Was the RS4 that ran Craig's?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Great results Paul (and ScoTTy  ) - great to see you so high on the list.
> 
> Was the RS4 that ran Craig's?


Clive,

Don't quote me on this as i could be wrong, but i think Craig's RS4 is listed on the speed list.

Which vehicle will you be taking to the next Vmax RS4 or TT?? It's very addictive once you start, i can't see myself missing any of the future ones & i've done 3 this year


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on breaking the 180 Paul  8)
> ...


Wow, that is fast! Nice one 

Regarding the physics, isn't it simply the case that the car struggles to overcome drag once it gets to the high 170's?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Paul - To be honest I think you'd need a 10mile runway and a drop off a cliff at the end to hit 200mph. :wink: Just think of the power the CL65 has and he "only" got 192mph and if anything I'd say it was a little more slippery shaped.

With regards my day - I really enjoyed it. Seeing the rear ends of cars twitching and squirming off the line, in 2nd and even in 3rd gear, with the noise of the exhausts at full chat has gotta bring a smile to any petrolheads face. 8)

Craig and I were getting similar numbers during the whole day. He got 164 when I had 162 and I was confident I could get 165.....but I didn't! :roll: We ended up drawing on 164.

I reckon mine would hit 170 (possibly a fraction more) given long enough but certainly no more than that.

Here's a shot showing how accurate my speedo is to stop all the people who say "oh but that's not a true speed" :roll: This picture was when I crossed the line and was speed trapped at 164. It's close enough to be within 1%.










and if you're interested this is the video from the corner onto the straight until you have to stomp on the brakes.

5.5mb

p.s. GaryC (or anyone else) - what do you know about Alpina B6 (4.6 V8) cars. The owner said there's only 5 in the country. I had the measure of him between 0-40ish and between 120-160ish but he walked over me between 40-120 which I guess is where you really need it. He reckons his car was only 333bhp so if that's correct it must be as light as anything. Does anyone know about these?

p.p.s. I was also surprised (and pleased) to repeatedly get the better of an Exige, both off the line and Vmax. He pi55ed all over me under braking and around the double right hander but I really expected it to be quicker from 30-100mph. I beat him once where I got in front of him and stayed there including the bends but I had to brake much later. I'm sure he could have done it all day but my brakes would have given up way before his! :roll:

p.p.p.s - Paul C - thanks for getting me into this event! 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Oh and the 12 year old didn't beat me. He "only" managed 155. Phew !! :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> 5.5mb


new link please


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Doh! Previous link now corrected!

Cheers. :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

how do you put your name down for this?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

9.2mpg isn't bad for 164mph ...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Paul - To be honest I think you'd need a 10mile runway and a drop off a cliff at the end to hit 200mph. :wink: Just think of the power the CL65 has and he "only" got 192mph and if anything I'd say it was a little more slippery shaped.
> 
> With regards my day - I really enjoyed it. Seeing the rear ends of cars twitching and squirming off the line, in 2nd and even in 3rd gear, with the noise of the exhausts at full chat has gotta bring a smile to any petrolheads face. 8)
> 
> ...


Paul,

The RS6 would most certainly hit 200MPH over a much longer distance, at 181MPH i still had over 1400RPM left in top gear. That Merc has clocked over 200MPH (can't recall where the runway was) & that was pre some of the modification work. The physics just limits the speeds on what is after all only 1.8 miles of straight runway. The RUF that managed 202MPH has at past Vmax's only managed 192MPH (warm day) & he agrees that removing his large rear spolier, probably added about 5MPH.

It's also widely regarded by BMW that a standard new model M5 can top 200MPH if the limiter is removed, but the DMS "modified" one matched my car exactly, both in acceleration & max speed on the day.

Their were some exciting cars their. It's a sight & sound to behold.

Glad you made it & i'm expecting a couple more from here at the next Vmax, (whenever that is).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


That's pretty much it. The car sprints up to 165MPH, but kinda crawls up from their. At 181MPH their was still well over 1000RPM left in top gear, as the RS6 was only changing into top gear at 160MPH.


----------

